# Gleaming Kleen - Ferrari 360 Challenge Stradale



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi Guys, thanks for taking the time to read another thread from us

Wheels were removed and then cleaned and sealed along with the arches.




































Engine bay was not looking its best









All carbon fiber was removed and polished and then sealed with GTechniq.
Few shots below showing the difference made (left untouched /right polished and sealed)


















Exhaust box polished with Autosol and then sealed with Blackfire Metal Sealant


















Engine bay now looking alot better









There was a fair amount of dirt between the plastic engine cover and the carbon fiber support braces so these were removed and polished with Jeffs Strong. Plastic was cleaned before refitting the braces


















Few "before and afters" during the paint correction process


























































































Paint work refined and then Swissvax Cleaner Fluid was applied/removed and then a coat of Swissvax Best of Show was applied. This was left to cure whilst the interior was given a good clean.
















































































































































Thanks for looking


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Great as always


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

stunning job as always


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice indeed


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Very nice matey.:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Stunning mate, think mine would be in black! Or possibly blue, or red....


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

real nice jay!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Very very nice, looks the mutz nutz ..


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks fantastic especially in black!


----------



## lesley2337 (Nov 15, 2009)

what polish was used on the carbon?


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Fantastic job, nice to see a black Ferrari for a change.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning work! love the size of those brakes


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice one Jay, looks stunning mate :thumb:

Neil


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Lovely work there.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Cracking fella

Rare in Black as you know!

ATB

p.s liking the black GK number plate:thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Fantastic work Jay:thumb: some of the finished shots are simply glorious:argie:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Stunning Jay love these in black !


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, that looks fantastic. Those alloys really do look the business! :thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic Jay, missed this when you posted it at first.

Looks immense, great finish.


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

WOW x3


----------



## James_M (May 22, 2009)

Top work as usual from you on such a gorgeous car


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2011)

Very nice :thumb: awesome..


----------



## Mike03 (Jun 23, 2008)

Great turnaround, loving the 'after' pics. 

great car!

M


----------



## JJstiuk (Apr 20, 2006)

Lovely car, Havnt seen many in black too, Is the stripe an after market job? Dosent look like a genuine CS stripe.

Awesome cars.


----------



## rob929 (Aug 15, 2010)

Stunning!


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Stunning work indeed.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Dream car. Shame its not got the factory stripe but one put on afterwards though.....

Red looks better too  Lovely detail!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking good Jay :thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

gally said:


> Fantastic Jay, missed this when you posted it at first.
> 
> Looks immense, great finish.





nogrille said:


> WOW x3





James_M said:


> Top work as usual from you on such a gorgeous car





DETAIL said:


> Very nice :thumb: awesome..





Mike03 said:


> Great turnaround, loving the 'after' pics.
> 
> great car!
> 
> M





rob929 said:


> Stunning!





tdekany said:


> Stunning work indeed.





Mini 360 said:


> Dream car. Shame its not got the factory stripe but one put on afterwards though.....
> 
> Red looks better too  Lovely detail!





ahaydock said:


> Looking good Jay :thumb:


Thanks for the comments guys:thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

JJstiuk said:


> Lovely car, Havnt seen many in black too, Is the stripe an after market job? Dosent look like a genuine CS stripe.
> 
> Awesome cars.


yes the stripe is a after market job


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Great work. That metal box and CF especially :thumb:


----------



## poisonouspea (Mar 7, 2010)

looks "f-in" stunnin... beautiful in black,with the yellow brake shoes calipers... very nice reflections there mate... WOW what a motor


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

McClane said:


> Great work. That metal box and CF especially :thumb:


Thanks McClane



poisonouspea said:


> looks "f-in" stunnin... beautiful in black,with the yellow brake shoes calipers... very nice reflections there mate... WOW what a motor


Thanks piosonous:thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

What a stunning car in black!


----------

